#  > Technical Interaction >  > Gadgets >  >  Xiaomi Mi 4i

## bablidager

I thought of buying Xiaomi Mi 4i. Can any one please share the pros and cons of Mi 4i. Thank you





  Similar Threads:

----------


## amos.0119

Xiaomi Mi 4i is overall a good phone to buy with impressive design and build. The phone is satisfactory with the price. The Camera is also prefect with 5MP front camera (with 5-element lens, f/1.8 aperture) and a 13MP Sony stacked CMOS rear camera (with 5-element lens, f/2.0 aperture). The Smartphone comes with the latest version of Android Lollipop. But the battery is not removable and get heated soon. So if you do not have any issue with the attached battery and if not playing heavy games, then you should go for it.

----------

